# Canon t6i or Sony a6000



## james.larabie.10 (Feb 15, 2017)

I've just purchased a t6i and so far I'm really liking it. 2 years ago I owned the Sony a6000 which I have a lot of fond memories with and really enjoyed that camera as well. When I went to purchase a camera the other day my two of choice was the a6000 and t6i. I remembered that the battery life wasn't that great on the a6000 and also wanted a camera I haven't owned before which is kinda what through me off of the a6000. I really liked the t6i cause of the flip/touch screen and how it has a more "full" feeling in the hand. Anyways, I'm now wondering if I should have just got the a6000 with extra battery. Reason being, stats. It just seems like overall the a6000 has better performance ? I'd like to stick with my t6i but I kinda feel like I ripped myself off lol. What do you guys think ? Should I stick with my t6i or is the a6000 the better camera ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonA_CT (Feb 15, 2017)

Both are great cameras, and you can't go wrong with either. The biggest advantage to the Canon is that you'll be able to control more of the camera without having to dive into menus or to use a touch screen. As someone who pretty much exclusively shoots in manual, I would find it really frustrating to continually have to hit the menus. You may not feel the same way.

A couple of other things to consider -- the Canon will have a lot more lens choices down the line, and for cheaper. The feel is important...with big hands, I actually feel more comfortable holding a bigger camera. You may not. 

All that being said, though...the sensor technology in the Sony is industry-leading and it will do video much better than the Canon. It really comes down to how you want to use the camera. If my choices were between those two, I'd probably take the Canon because of what I value. Again...you may not.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 15, 2017)

Nah, a6000 is ok, a6300 is where I would feel comfortable.
a6000 vs t6i ?
If I must choose one of the two my money would go with the t6i


----------



## cherylynne1 (Feb 15, 2017)

On paper, the a6000 has better performance, especially with video, which is what you seem to be referencing. But like others have said, it's all about what feels better to you. As soon as I picked up a Canon, it felt all wrong to me. I didn't like a single thing about it. Sony, on the other hand, feels just right, and after I customize all the buttons I hardly ever have to go into the menus. 

Maybe if you could be more specific about what you dislike about it? Have you been looking at reviews and stuff, or is it the actual first hand experience? Reviews are useful sometimes, but Canon rarely comes out on top. However, it's still a massively popular company because the users are so happy with the experience. So if you're happy actually using it, don't worry about the reviews or charts or anything like that. Just focus on whether or not it does what you need it to do.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 16, 2017)

Write a list of Likes and Dis-Likes
Then put then in order of importance.
Then, if you want, give a weight/rating to each item.
Sooner or later you'll make a decision.

or go back to the store and handle both of them again
or just get both of them


----------



## james.larabie.10 (Feb 18, 2017)

Ending up staying with the t6i


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm confused you sound like you hate the T6i but your keeping the T6i ?


----------



## james.larabie.10 (Feb 21, 2017)

bigal1000 said:


> I'm confused you sound like you hate the T6i but your keeping the T6i ?



Not sure where you got that. My first sentence was "i really like the t6i"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

